# Horse Style Kung Fu?



## kenpo_cory (Sep 3, 2003)

I was approached by this guy at work that found out I study martial arts. Everyone knows the kind I'm talking about. "Oh you take karate? Well I'm a __ degree black belt in blah, blah and blah." Anyway he told me he studies Horse Style Kung Fu. Is there a Horse Style? I know he's full of crap about studying anything in the first place. (these guys are really easy to recognize once they open their mouths) But I don't have enough knowledge on the many styles of Kung Fu to say whether or not there is one.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 3, 2003)

Never heard of it.  Sure he is not "leading you around the arena?"

But I guess you could base your motion on just about anything.  Of course, of the 5 Traditional animals, all are preditors ... no prey.  Horses are prey - it has something to do with grazing and the location of the eyes for mammals.  For Crane stylist, their animal is a bit different, but still a preditor.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Sep 3, 2003)

there is a horse style i dont know its specific name ive only seen it mixed in with a 10 and 12 animal style Xingyi its a southern shoalin style... there are three different versions of it based on the provinces that the temples are in... two (Shanxi and hebei) use the 12 animal and the third (henan)uses 10 animal but all three include horse style. hope that helps a little


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9917

I believe we've discussed it before but can't seem to find just where!


----------



## kenpo_cory (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *See also:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9917
> 
> I believe we've discussed it before but can't seem to find just where! *



Wow, Horse Style Kung Fu, that blows me away. LOL I know they run really fast for long distances, kick pretty hard, and sometimes bite the crap outta ya. IMO just doesn't seem like an animal that would be imitated in combat.  But I guess the kicking and biting could be used. And I could certainly see the running away to preserve your life. If anyone gets any more info on this could you point me in the general direction?


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Aug 19, 2004)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> Wow, Horse Style Kung Fu, that blows me away. LOL I know they run really fast for long distances, kick pretty hard, and sometimes bite the crap outta ya. IMO just doesn't seem like an animal that would be imitated in combat. But I guess the kicking and biting could be used. And I could certainly see the running away to preserve your life. If anyone gets any more info on this could you point me in the general direction?


I'm not sure about an entire Horse Style ,but there are Horse forms within many styles of kung fu. The two styles i study Black Tiger and Hung Fut both have horse forms.

In both the Horse is 99% defensive ,so i don't see how someone would really just study Horse alone.:idunno: 

jeff


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 19, 2004)

If a guy assaults you, drop to all fours, start chewing a mouthful of grass, and make whinnying noises while pooping at your own feet.  More likely to make him run from you than any proclamations of expertise in even the most lethal of martial arts.

Dave


----------



## nlmantis (Aug 20, 2004)

Pls ask the guy for some Horse-specific techniques (such as "Monkey Steals A Peach", "Mantis Cleans Its Claws", "Dragon Whips Its Tail", "Mantis Catches Sekada", etc etc) and show technique and application. I can imagine there would be a "Horse Whips Its Tail", "Horse Kicks Back" and "Horse Raises Legs". The Horse-kick is definitely a legit and very effective/surprising kick. What about "Horse Snorts Then Gallops Away Afraid Of Horse-Fly"? just horsing around..


----------



## RHD (Aug 20, 2004)

nlmantis said:
			
		

> Pls ask the guy for some Horse-specific techniques (such as "Monkey Steals A Peach", "Mantis Cleans Its Claws", "Dragon Whips Its Tail", "Mantis Catches Sekada", etc etc) and show technique and application. I can imagine there would be a "Horse Whips Its Tail", "Horse Kicks Back" and "Horse Raises Legs". The Horse-kick is definitely a legit and very effective/surprising kick. What about "Horse Snorts Then Gallops Away Afraid Of Horse-Fly"? just horsing around..



Dunno...I've heard of horse as an animal in the Hisng Yi systems, but a complete style?  Hung Ga has some techniques with horse references in them such as "lead the horse to the stable".  Ask the Yee Chuan Tao people.  Thier system (although it has no forms according to them) has reindeer form(?) in it.  Maybe they have a horse form too.

Mike


----------



## Silo-Fu Kung-Fu (Mar 31, 2005)

Some of you are right from what i have heard there is some Horse boxing in Xing Yi.

 Horse Boxing or (horse style Kung-Fu) looks alot like Kick boxing but there are some subtile differences.

 I have only seen a little in our style so other then that I cant say a lot at this time.

 From what I have seen theres a style for almost every animal found in China (and a few not found there)


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it's only one of several animals in a style. I've never heard of a horse-only style.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 31, 2005)

Ditto... seen it in Xingyi as one of the 12(10) animal shapes... bagua... hung fut... CLF... etc.... Lots of separate styles as a fist or technique, but never as a stand alone style or set even.


----------



## Silo-Fu Kung-Fu (Apr 3, 2005)

Arnisador: 
 Like Kickboxing Horse boxing is not a very large or complex style, yes there is some Horse in Xing Yi.

 Clfsean: so there can be an animale form in various stlyes but not a stand alone style?? hmmm interesting observation, just like there was once a "Crab boxing" style but it has been absorbed into other styles. The same may be true for Horse boxing I dont know, then again it could be practiced in China in a small villiage somewhere ?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 3, 2005)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> I was approached by this guy at work that found out I study martial arts. Everyone knows the kind I'm talking about. "Oh you take karate? Well I'm a __ degree black belt in blah, blah and blah." Anyway he told me he studies Horse Style Kung Fu. Is there a Horse Style? I know he's full of crap about studying anything in the first place. (these guys are really easy to recognize once they open their mouths) But I don't have enough knowledge on the many styles of Kung Fu to say whether or not there is one.


LOL.. He probably heard of a horse stance, assumed it was part of a horse system and was certain that by dropping terminology you'd think he was the real deal.  Pathological liars simultaneously amuse and disturb me.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 3, 2005)

Silo-Fu Kung-Fu said:
			
		

> Arnisador:
> Clfsean: so there can be an animale form in various stlyes but not a stand alone style?? hmmm interesting observation, just like there was once a "Crab boxing" style but it has been absorbed into other styles. The same may be true for Horse boxing I dont know, then again it could be practiced in China in a small villiage somewhere ?


Nope... not what I said. 

I said... 


			
				me said:
			
		

> Ditto... seen it in Xingyi as one of the 12(10) animal shapes... bagua... hung fut... CLF... etc.... Lots of separate styles as a fist or technique, but never as a stand alone style or set even.


I've never seen it as a separate stand alone system. I've only been to China once & spent most of my time at Shaolin, Xian & Tibet. I didn't have a lot of spare time to look around. But in reviewing available video & documentaries, done by & without the PRC, I've yet to see a stand alone horse system. Techniques named after horses & motions that resemble them, but nothing standing alone like "Ma Kuen" or "Ma Quan" or any derivation. 

I'm still new at this. Only 1 time to China & only 6 years in the CMA.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2005)

"Ma"=horse, then?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 4, 2005)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> Wow, Horse Style Kung Fu, that blows me away. LOL I know they run really fast for long distances, kick pretty hard, and sometimes bite the crap outta ya. IMO just doesn't seem like an animal that would be imitated in combat. But I guess the kicking and biting could be used. And I could certainly see the running away to preserve your life. If anyone gets any more info on this could you point me in the general direction?


You wouldn't think someone would imitate a drunken eagle yet here's Northern Eagle Claw.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> "Ma"=horse, then?


Yes indeed... sorry about that. 

"Ma" is Cantonese & Mandarin for Horse.


----------



## Bod (Apr 4, 2005)

Check out http://www.ancientscripts.com/phonetics.html for five meanings of 'ma'.

It's kind of fascinating.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, cool site!


----------

